# Anyone doing Back Roads century?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I signed up for the b group 100 miles. I think it will be too slow (14-16) but i would rather be faster than the group and take it easy than struggle and barely keep up. It will be my first hundred mile rude but u have done 79-80 miles several times and usually average 16-18 mph.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I'll be there. I'm just happy it wont be a total soaking like the Reston and the Civil War was. Should be nice, but quite chilly in the morning. Here is a tip. From what I understand, its like a figure 8. You do a 50 mi loop and then pass by the start, then do a different 50 mi loop. You can start with warmer clothes then take them off at the 50 mi mark and drop them off at your car.


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

I was there last weekend and did the century. It was nice and the terrain was wonderful. It did seem that the metric and the imperial century rides converged together and there were an alarming amount of people on the road together during the last 15 miles. My general thoughts were that it was pretty well organized with great roads but with 2,000 riders it just felt a bit too big for my tastes.


----------



## gevad (Jul 28, 2011)

Duane Gran said:


> It did seem that the metric and the imperial century rides converged together and there were an alarming amount of people on the road together during the last 15 miles.


Maybe you rode too fast?  Just kidding, of course. I didn't finish the 100-miler until about 2:20 and did not have to wade through lots of riders over the last 10-15 miles


----------

